# making wood window frames



## james hurlburt (Sep 29, 2010)

Hi I'm new at this
I'm starting a project that I was told to leave to the professionals
My old house is in need of storm windows
Everyone tells me to go to vinyl or aluminum 
My wife and I both agree that wood is best not only historically but R value wise 
A mill working shop would charge up to $800 mainly because each window would require mullions for the two over two lights
I have most of the tools
I.m just waiting for a stile and rail router bit that I ordered at the tool supply
I haven't quite figured out how to combine a mortised and tenon joint with a rabbited edge


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jim

The mullions are easy once you know the tricks, I would suggest you get the video below and Marc will show the easy and safe way to make your windows..just like making cabinet doors..but with two pains of glass.

Glass Panel Doors Made Easy-Sommerfeld's Tools For Wood

http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/3-Pc-Glass-Panel-Set/productinfo/03003/

=========


jp222 said:


> Hi I'm new at this
> I'm starting a project that I was told to leave to the professionals
> My old house is in need of storm windows
> Everyone tells me to go to vinyl or aluminum
> ...


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

jp222 said:


> Hi I'm new at this
> I'm starting a project that I was told to leave to the professionals
> My old house is in need of storm windows
> Everyone tells me to go to vinyl or aluminum
> ...


Hi Jim:

The rail and stile bits usually come matched. The one creating the rail creates the mortice for the tenon on the stile. 

The MLCS site has all kinds of instructions on their rail and stile bits.

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/graphics2/TM04-11railstile0911.pdf

is an example.

I would read a few. There is also a separate document for mullions at:

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/orderstatus/html/smarthtml/graphics2/09windows.pdf 

Go digging for other examples.

Good on ya for trying. Be prepared to experiment on the first few before you get it down pat. Keep with it and You'll be pleased you did. Just like kitchens, the doors are the biggest pain. Everything else is pretty basic.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Welcome Ron! Welcome to the forum! Glad that You can join us. There are some great guys and galls hear that can help You as needed. It You have a digital camera, that can be really helpfull. If will be good for You in some cases to post 10 times, but You will be fine! Thanks for making this a place to be.


----------



## james hurlburt (Sep 29, 2010)

Thanks guys for the tips
I ordered the video and printed the MLCS info


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Jim.


----------

